# Linux und Net View



## SCIPIO-AEMILIANUS (8. Oktober 2007)

Ich wollte gern mal fragen, ob es einen Befehl bei Linux gibt in der Konsole, der dem "net view" bei Windows gleich kommt. Das heist alle Computer im Netzwerk auflistet.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (9. Oktober 2007)

Okay, erstmal zum eigentlichen Problem der Sache:
Linux nutzt in der Regel einfach IP-Kommunikation, es wird hier nur kommuniziert wenn es noetig ist. Dadurch wissen die Hosts auch nicht unbedingt voneinander.
Windows nutzt SMB/CIFS, welches auf IP aufsetzt. Dabei werden staendig Messages in's Netz geblasen, sodass jeder weiss wer noch so da ist. Ist zwar nicht unpraktisch, aber erzeugt auch staendig Traffic.

Wenn Du nun unter Linux nun wissen willst wer so da ist kann ich Dir zwei Ansaetze empfehlen:

Lisa
Lisa ist ein Daemon der mit KDE daherkommt. Im ControlCenter musst Du ein paar Einstellungen vornehmen und dann Lisa starten.
Lisa wird dann wild durch's Netz pingen und schauen wo was zurueckkommt.
Sehr schoen ist dass der Zugriff dann ueber Konqueror laeuft und auch die von den Hosts angebotenen Dienste einfach nutzbar sind.
Cheops
Cheops arbeitet aehnlich wie Lisa, ist aber kein Daemon. Aber im Prinzip wird hier auch nur wild durch's Netz gepingt und geschaut wer antwortet.
Der Nutzen von Cheops ist geringer, da die gefundenen Resource nicht gleich genutzt werden koennen. Cheops ist mehr ein Monitoring-Tool, aber reicht zu sehen wer so im Netz ist.
Vorteil beider Loesungen ist dass nicht nur Windows-Boxen gefunden werden, sondern eben alles was antwortet.


----------



## Navy (9. Oktober 2007)

Es gäbe da noch die Holzhammermethode, mit der Du eigentlich jeden Rechner im sehen kannst. Nennt sich "nmap", ist mächtig und ermöglicht Dir auch gleich die angebotenen Services zu sehen.
Bei ganz gaaaanz doll wichtige Rechnern, dessen User meint eine PersonalFirewall (inklusive des Blockens von ICMPs) bringe ihm mehr Sicherheit, kannst Du das "-P0" als Argument setzen, nmap ist es damit egal, ob ein Rechner pingbar ist oder nicht.

Falls jetzt Unkenrufe kommen: Nein, Portscans sind keine Angriffe. Nein, Portscans sind auch nicht verboten.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (9. Oktober 2007)

Navy hat gesagt.:


> Es gäbe da noch die Holzhammermethode, mit der Du eigentlich jeden Rechner im sehen kannst. Nennt sich "nmap", ist mächtig und ermöglicht Dir auch gleich die angebotenen Services zu sehen.
> Bei ganz gaaaanz doll wichtige Rechnern, dessen User meint eine PersonalFirewall (inklusive des Blockens von ICMPs) bringe ihm mehr Sicherheit, kannst Du das "-P0" als Argument setzen, nmap ist es damit egal, ob ein Rechner pingbar ist oder nicht.
> 
> Falls jetzt Unkenrufe kommen: Nein, Portscans sind keine Angriffe. Nein, Portscans sind auch nicht verboten.



Problem ist nur dass nMap in Deutschland mittlerweile illegal  sein duerfte, weil es ja ein "Hackertool" ist...


----------



## Navy (9. Oktober 2007)

> Problem ist nur dass nMap in Deutschland mittlerweile illegal sein duerfte, weil es 
> ja ein "Hackertool" ist...

Nein, ein Portscan war nie und wird nicht illegal sein, da hier keinerlei Informationen von Datenbeständen verändert, beschafft oder überhaupt beinflußt werden.

Ungeachtet der blödsinnigen Behauptungen von Leuten mit technischen Halbwissen (damit mein ich absolut keinen Beteiligten) ist ein Portscan ja kein Angriff sondern nur ein Servicemapping, der seine absolute Berechtigung im täglichen IT-Leben hat.

Zudem hat das Gesetz wohl keine Relevanz bei Analyseprogrammen.

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/82996/from/rss09


----------



## Dennis Wronka (9. Oktober 2007)

Navy hat gesagt.:


> Nein, ein Portscan war nie und wird nicht illegal sein, da hier keinerlei Informationen von Datenbeständen verändert, beschafft oder überhaupt beinflußt werden.
> 
> Ungeachtet der blödsinnigen Behauptungen von Leuten mit technischen Halbwissen...


Die Leute die solche Gesetze machen wissen so viel von Security wie eine Kuh vom Broetchen backen... Entsprechend ist Vorsicht angebracht wenn man schreibt *wird nicht illegal sein*. 



Navy hat gesagt.:


> (damit mein ich absolut keinen Beteiligten) ist ein Portscan ja kein Angriff sondern nur ein Servicemapping, der seine absolute Berechtigung im täglichen IT-Leben hat.


Das ist absolut richtig, und will ich auch keineswegs abstreiten. Aber ich glaube Du wirst mir nicht widersprechen wenn ich behaupte dass vor einem Einbruch auch oft ein Port-/Service-Scan stattfindet.
Dieser Schluss laesst sich aber nicht umkehren, denn wie Du schon geschrieben hast folgt nicht jedem Port-Scan ein Angriff.



Navy hat gesagt.:


> Zudem hat das Gesetz wohl keine Relevanz bei Analyseprogrammen.


Nessus koennte man auch als Analyse-Programm ansehen. Es hat aber durchaus die Macht ein System ordentlich aus der Umlaufbahn zu schiessen.

Mir kann es ja, aufgrund meines Umzugs, eh egal sein. Da ich die aktuelle Gesetzeslage nun auch nicht genau kenne sehe ich es eher so dass hier Vorsicht der Nachsicht vorzuziehen ist, immerhin ist tutorials.de eine deutsche Community, und somit deutschem Recht unterstellt.


----------



## SCIPIO-AEMILIANUS (12. Oktober 2007)

Also diese Diskusion hat mir mehr als nur weiter geholfen. Ich bin hier nämlcih in einer Domäne, die sich komplett abschirmt. Jetzt krieg ich zumindest die Rechner angezeigt die Online sind. Keine Angst es ist mein Eigenes Netz!

Ich lass für weitere Diskussionen nochmal das Forum offen!


----------



## ToniCE (13. Oktober 2007)

smbtree aus dem Samba Paket wäre vielleicht eine Möglichkeit?

Hier zu Hause in meinem Heimnetz bekomme ich damit alle Windowsrechner (und auch Linuxrechner auf denen ein smbd läuft) inkl. der Freigaben angezeit.


----------

